# Insurance Value?



## Lisa1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Can anyone give me a good insurance value on the Katakura PortaCycle made in Tokyo?  These bikes fold up, have leather toolkit with tools attached, and baskets.  My grandpa brought them home from Japan after the war, but I can't find this exact bike online so I have no idea what they're worth




???


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2019)

I can't see them having much collector value. What war? They look like 70's-80's folding bikes.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 1, 2019)

I see lots of information when I searched 
Katakura PortaCycle. I didn't wade through everything to see a value. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

